# Topwater Dominates, Not Ready For Low N Slow



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*So Much To Be Thankful For, So Many To Thank!*

Guests that have known about us for a long time or just discovering us find that "special close-in" staycation destination for the quick refreshing getaway and disconnect from all of the challenges everyday life or 2020 can bring. Our amazing staff from full-time homegrown guides to housekeeping and kitchen/dining have hitting it out of the park and we're so happy to provide our services to guests truly in need. There's nothing like disconnecting for a bit, it is after all, essential for refueling that adrenaline tank. Guests just seem to know that it's been a rough rough year for folks in the hospitality industry. So many have come to our rescue with "over generous" gestures toward our business and our staff. We are luckier than most; we recognize that we're blessed; we pray for those less fortunate; and, *WE WILL NEVER FORGET THE FOLKS THAT HAVE GIVEN SO MUCH IN THE FACE OF UNCERTAINTY TO GET US THROUGH THIS MESS.*

*Fishing Report*

Folks have been here at the lodge working the flats on fishing trips as well as hitting the ducks and fish on Cast & Blast trips. It's been a Black Drum bonanza with Redfish hitting the boards as well. Trout fishing has transitioned into wade fishing with topwaters for best approach. Capt. Chris Cady with Capt. Trey Ross had an amazing day last week with guests of Dimension Energy Services. Capt. Chris had scouted the action the day before and guests were treated to an absolutely epic day stepping out of the boat into full limits of Trout & Redfish all on topwater. It was amazing and many of the anglers had never fishing topwaters on the bays.

We've got plenty of stories about guests having great days on the water and trust me, there's plenty of awesome fishing ahead. Come relax with us, we'll spoil you.

*Duck Hunting*

We haven't had the best stretch of conditions, weather, or tides but the early push of birds has carried guests through to limits shoots. The guides have been scouting pretty hard and being in the field daily keeps them abreast of the hotspots. Teal have been light on the numbers on high water but the big ducks have been gracing straps with lots of Gadwal, Pintail, Wigeon, Bluebill, Shoveler and the likes. The light cool front that came through yesterday dropped some fresh birds in the area. Capt. Justice Cunnigham reported a hip pocket strong shoot that put the Phipps family on a grea hunt. He also reported seeing a big influx of birds hitting some of our inland locations.

Capt. Braden Proctor has elevated to assuming airboat operations roles supporting Capt. Chris Cady and Capt. James Cunningham. With inland options increasing, we're seeing the availability to press our amazing airboats into action getting our guests effortlessly to additional hot holes on the bays. Braden's promotion to that role is a reflection of his amazing service to guests and his strong mechanical abilities which are a requirement for Airboat operations.

*Lodge Life*

For the most part, life in "normal land" keeps on keeping on and we have to give a shout out to all of our guests for continuing to make us "the destination" for hunting and fishing on the mid-Texas Gulf Coast.

We've got lots and lots of great fishing ahead of us sooner or later. So if you're planning a trip, get started *HERE*.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; Stiffy Push Poles; ForEverlast Products; Carbon Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

Celebrating Freedom & American Exceptionalism - Always.


----------

